# .mkv Dateien laufen im VLC und MPlayer nicht ganz rund

## SarahS93

Beim abspielen verschiedener .mkv mit dem VLC Player stelle ich immer wieder fest das es beim anspringen beliebiger stellen im Video bis zu 5 Sekunden braucht bis ich das Bild sehe und den Ton höhre.

Mit dem MPlayer ist dies nicht so. Jedoch hatte ich beim MPlayer ganz vereinzelt das Problem das der Ton nicht mehr Syncron zum Bild ist. MPlayer sagt das mein System zu langsam sei, habe eine Intel Core i7 CPU und kann mir nicht vorstellen was an 4x 3,00 GHz zu langsam sein könnte.

Beim MPlayer fällt mir da zu auf das beim Vollbild in der Mitte vom Bild es so aussieht als kommt die obere Bildhälfte nicht ganz mit der unteren Bildhälft mit, weiss nicht genau wie ich das beischreiben soll. Ich glaube dieser Begriff nennt sich etwas mit "VSync"? bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Was kann ich versuchen um bessere Abspielergebnisse zu erziehlen mit dem MPlayer und VLC?

Welche Infos braucht Ihr von meinem Sys/Programmen um evtl. genaueres zu sagen?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Klingt eher nach kaputter Grafik. Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du im System und was für einen Treiber benutzt du?

----------

## py-ro

Ist aber keine VM mehr oder?

----------

## SarahS93

Nee, keine VM, diesesmal  :Smile: .

Habe eine NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] Grafikkarte und die läuft mit den x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-337.25 Treibern

Systemeinstellungen > Arbeitsflächen-Effekte einrichten > Erweitert

Composit-Typ: OpenGL 3.1

Skallierungsmethode: Genau

Arbeitsflächeneffekte für Fenster im Vollbildmodus aussetzten : JA

OpenGL-Einstellungen - Einzelbild-Zerreißen (Tearting) verhindern (VSync): Vollständiges Neuzeichnen

Das hat mir schonmal viel weitergeholfen was das geteilte Bild angeht.

Das Problem im VLC das dass anspringen belieber Stellen in der .mkv Datei bis zu 5 Sekunden braucht ist geblieben, woran könnte das liegen?

Muss ich im VLC etwas besonderes einstellen?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Schau dir das mal durch, vielleicht hast du beim Konfigurieren irgendetwas übersehen, eventuell eselect opengl set nvidia

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers

----------

## giga89

Ich habe aehnliche Probleme bei HD-Videos gehabt und deswegen vaapi/vdpau-Hardware-Unterstuetzung aktiviert. Seitdem habe ich eigentlich keine Probleme mehr.

----------

